# Leaf Hammock?



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a leaf hammock for my new betta. 

Do they work well? Do you reccomend them?


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

leaf hammoks suck your betta wont sleep on it only one of my bettas did but it sank five seconds later it is a rip off wast of money


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah ive only caught my betta on it one time.... usually he just connects his bubblenest to it, other than that, big old waste of money!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

i got one and was wondering the same thing lol


----------



## ScribblingRaven (Aug 6, 2011)

I've never heard of a leaf hammock. I googled them and they're adorable, but I don't see how they could be practical. Fish love to hide, Bettas are no different.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

It depends upon the individual betta whether or not they like it. Here's a recent thread with other user experiences as well as important notes about safety:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76730

There is a danger the wire may hurt or kill a fish (no joke) so you should take precautions when using hammocks. The thread I've linked to goes into this in detail.

I have a hammock in my tank that I've gooed up with aq sealant as a precaution. Flambé seems to like it, but not as much as other bettas. This of course could be because I keep changing his tank around and there's so much new stuff to explore, lol


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

My betta LOVES his leaf hammock! The suction cup quit working so I had to rig up a new one. I cannot say that every betta will use it but mine lounges in it all the time. It is ADORABLE! I got him to start using it by feeding him on it.


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

need pics!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I made mine. I have two of them, and the fish who "own" them love them!


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

These are the best I could do for pictures. But I am sure you get the idea.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Kiere said:


> These are the best I could do for pictures. But I am sure you get the idea.


This photo just needs a Caption.... "it's betta to be lounging on a Leaf Hammock"


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

MMAsac said:


> This photo just needs a Caption.... "it's betta to be lounging on a Leaf Hammock"


Badum-chsh!

It really depends on the fish. I can't get Mongkut to sit STILL, and when he does he hides somewhere. It's like he's embarrassed to be seen at less than his best, so cute. ANYWAY...

On the flipside, the elderly lady who went with me when I got Mongkut later bought a betta of her own (I was so delighted with mine she wanted one too). Ming Chow, being much more mellow, loves his little leaf hammock and built her a big old bubble nest after it was added. He zips over and sits there whenever she walks by because he knows that's where the food comes from. I think it's a matter of temperament.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Stefon will have nothing to do with his. My massive snail uses it more than he ever has! 

My friend's Betta, Sooga uses his at least 50% of the day!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

They are $3 at Petsmart...is it really THAT much of a waste?! LoL


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My little guy, Finn is in love with it, it has made his life SO much easier and less stressful, Finn had AWEFUL fin rot when I got him, he has NO fins left, and while it is growing back, he still as trouble swimming, it took FOREVER for him to feel secure enough to even swim by the hammock, but after a couple days, he lives on it, I have it set up a bit higher than is reccomended on the instructions since Finn has trouble getting air or even staying balanced (I lso curved the leaf, it has a wire in it so you can change its shape ) this has made it so he can rest on the side of the leaf and not have to move a "fin" to stay balanced, he also likes to rest on the outside of the bent part (and he likes building bubble nest there)


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea!! 
Thanks fishcurl for posting the link to my old leaf hammock thread.

I feel special ;-)


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

Findlay said:


> Yea!!
> Thanks fishcurl for posting the link to my old leaf hammock thread.
> 
> I feel special





Findlay said:


> ;-)




ahahah, and if you haven't been to that thread, here's my input on it:

i have one for my betta. the wire does stick out if you bend it into a different shape. i didn't want it to rust or have my betta get injured, so i took it out, bought some aquarium sealant, put a BUNCH of sealant on the wire (i seriously made sure there wasn't any wire touching the water, haha), then waited about 3 days and put it back in. 

my first betta really loved it, he liked to sleep on it at night, and chill on it during the day when he was bored. after he died, i got another betta, and he does the same thing. 


i recommend it if you have the time and money to buy some sealant (about $6 at petsmart) and seal it around the wire. i know someone on here was able to get the wire out, and they said it's just fine like that. it DOES depend on your betta on whether or not s/he will like it. i say give it a try, with only about $3, it isn't that much of a waste if your betta doesn't like it. all in all, my betta loves it! 
EDIT/ i don't know why the quotes are like that, it won't let me fix it.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> My little guy, Finn is in love with it, it has made his life SO much easier and less stressful, Finn had AWEFUL fin rot when I got him, he has NO fins left, and while it is growing back, he still as trouble swimming, it took FOREVER for him to feel secure enough to even swim by the hammock, but after a couple days, he lives on it, I have it set up a bit higher than is reccomended on the instructions since Finn has trouble getting air or even staying balanced (I lso curved the leaf, it has a wire in it so you can change its shape ) this has made it so he can rest on the side of the leaf and not have to move a "fin" to stay balanced, he also likes to rest on the outside of the bent part (and he likes building bubble nest there)


Aww.. poor little guy.. ;__; But it makes for an uber happy ending to know something as simple as a leaf hammock can make a great difference for a fishie in need ^.^


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yup, lol. I should probably email the company, lol, Im sure they would appreciate it


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I concur ^.^ Although if you do, you might also want to touch up on how the wire rusts after a while and has a possibility of impaling fishes >.>;;... I don't like the idea of a negative part of an e-mail coupled with something as compelling as saving a fish with a little leaf hammock, but with so many talking about those problems, I think it's needed... but hey, they get positive feed back coupled with needed constructive critisism ^.^ If they improve those things, then that means their product overall will be outstanding!

Edit: Heck, I ordered one of the floating logs online with a whole bunch of other stuff, but now after reading this thread, I'm also thinking of getting a leaf as well even with the little kinks here and there xD It just sounds like a great product and I like the idea of giving my fish two different options to chill on/in whichever one he feels like..


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

^
Will do!!!
Im sure they wil appreciate it 

and yes, despite the one problem, the product is AWESOME


----------

